# cable box ?



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Put it in another location. Use either an RF remote or an IR repeater (receiver at the TV and line run to an emitter at the box). Recessing it into a custom box presents lots of problems, one being lack of ventilation. Another being size changes as boxes get replaced. Then there's electrical code issues with the inevitable screwing around with the wiring necessary to make the hack work. In short, move it elsewhere and use a repeater.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx, thats what i was looking for = ideas.

but, i got to thinking (yeah, i do that every now & then).
just how far off center will the box pick up the remote signal ? so, i pointed the remote at the box from above the box = it worked. it even worked if a ways behind the box.

so i am going to mount the box behind the tv, facing down and sticking out a little.

problem solved.

i'l post a pic when i get it working.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx, thats what i was looking for = ideas.
> 
> but, i got to thinking (yeah, i do that every now & then).
> just how far off center will the box pick up the remote signal ? so, i pointed the remote at the box from above the box = it worked. it even worked if a ways behind the box.
> ...


IMO: that will not work, first it will be behind the tv the remote and cable box has to be facing each other to work . And the box needs to breath they do get warm . Is there anything under neath the tv like a stand? I would put a hole in the wall and run your cables down to reach the box and where is your power at? I had my power box sink into the wall up high to be under the tv now I have to get a kit too run all my cables down just above the base board and connect them to all my entertainment equipment . the cables have to be long enough to reach so you might have to order them online , I have a store that carry's HDMI cords from 3 feet to 30 feet and anything else I would need. Another way is they sell face plates that have HDMI and Cable hookup's ,put on behind the tv and the other down to the floor and connect that way.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm assuming you have one of those boxes that does the channel selection for you? If that is the case, it pretty much has to be near the TV so it can pick up the remote.

Do you have other audio/video components? If so, put it with them....otherwise....you have to put it on a shelf near the TV.

Something to think about for the future.....you can get TV's that accept a cable card. Basically, it's a PCMIA card that replicates the functionality of your cable box....translation, you don't have to use the cable box.

If you really want to increase your options....build up a HTPC.....which is basically a PC based DVR. You can put the cable card in the PC and you now have total freedom of where you put the PC (the cable card comes with a remote remote)


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm not doing all of thAt, no need. this tv is just for watching the news and whatnot. 

i just put the remote completely behind the cable box. and it worked. 

btw, i have yet to hang this tv. got other stuff going. but i will update when i do.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually....


If you have room, you can mount the cable box behind the TV facing *UP,* and the IR signal from the remote will bounce off of the ceiling.


Yes, this does work.


----------

